# Cheap R32 GTR coilovers



## ridge_racer (Jun 17, 2003)

Looking for a cheap set of R32 GTR coilovers, not looking to spend much as it's mainly to allow me to sell my project as a rolling shell.

Nothing too disgraceful or leaking fluid would be preferred.

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## dellaruse (Jul 4, 2006)

Got these if they are any good to you?


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

Not coilovers but maybe you'd be interested

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/172083-bilstein-b8-hks-springs.html

I also have stock r32 gtr shocks and springs, I can sell them for 100 pounds plus shipping (130 shipped).


----------



## alexcrosse (May 7, 2014)

I've got some bilstein's on the shelf in the unit that came off mine years ago. 

Happy to let them go for cheap.


----------

